# RIP Spring Along



## kiritiger (27 March 2011)

A fantastic horse. Will be very much missed.
RIP Spring Along


----------



## amyneave (27 March 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/306550.html

This is soooooo sad. 
Eventing won't be same without him!!!
Sympathy for daisy and connections.

Must have been terible for anyone at the fence at the time. I am pleased that daisy wasn't seriously hurt.

R.I.P


----------



## benson21 (27 March 2011)

So sad, but at least he died doing something he loved.  RIP.


----------



## millhouse (27 March 2011)

So sad.  Rest in peace Spring Along.


----------



## amyneave (27 March 2011)

I have made a video for Spring Along if anyone is interested.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_KR8ObV0MA


----------



## brighteyes (27 March 2011)

Oh, how sad.  R.I.P. lad.  My thoughts to Daisy and her team.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (27 March 2011)

So sad, he was to retire this year as well wasn't he? 
FDC


----------



## Supertrooper (27 March 2011)

That has shocked me to the core, so sorry for everyone connected to him xx


----------



## alliersv1 (27 March 2011)

So, so sad.
RIP Spring Along.


----------



## steadyeddy (27 March 2011)

Very sad to read, deepest sympathy to all connected. RIP Spring Along.


----------



## hollibobs (27 March 2011)

How very sad   Very shocked to read that. RIP Spring Along and condolances to Daisy and all his connections


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (27 March 2011)

My heart actually twinged when I read this 
Such a fantastic horse with a huge personality, loved and admired by many. 

At least he wouldn't of known anything and went out doing what he loved.

RIP Spring Along


----------



## Angua2 (27 March 2011)

condolances to all connections


----------



## SamandMonty (27 March 2011)

RIP Spring Along. You'll be greatly missed, but you went doing something you loved.
Thoughts with everyone connected.


----------



## Daffodil (27 March 2011)

Dreadful news.   Condolences to all involved with this lovely horse. RIP Pod


----------



## gillianfleming (27 March 2011)

So sad to read that, condolences to all his connections.


----------



## Doris68 (27 March 2011)

So shocked to hear this awful news.  Poor Daisy, she and her team will be devastated. 
RIP Pod you will be greatly missed.
Sympathy to all concerned.


----------



## foraday (27 March 2011)

RIP Pod

xx


----------



## Amymay (28 March 2011)

Terrible, terrible news.

Condolences to all connections.


----------



## mik (28 March 2011)

kiritiger said:



			A fantastic horse. Will be very much missed.
RIP Spring Along  

Click to expand...

Thoughts to all.


----------



## Fanatical (28 March 2011)

RIP Pod.
I had the priviledge of riding him as a youngster while he was still with Lucinda...he was such a character. At least he went doing something he loved and probably didn't know much about it.
Thoughts to all connected to him.


----------



## MissySmythe (28 March 2011)

Feel so sad for Daisy, must be a huge shock to lose her beloved star like that, but at least as previous poster suggests, he wouldn't have known much about it. But very tragic to be robbed of his well-earned retirement. RIP dear horse, you gave us so much pleasure.........


----------



## dibbin (28 March 2011)

RIP  Spring Along was one of my favourites. At least he went while doing what he loved, my thoughts are with Daisy and everyone else who knew him xxx


----------



## cobwithattitude (28 March 2011)

so, so, sad - loved Daisy's diary in Eventing mag and 'Pod' was the star every time! Poor Daisy; what a terrible shock.

 I lost my horse last week and it is good to think she will have such esteemed company to gallop around with!


----------



## RuthnMeg (28 March 2011)

Maybe he just didn't want to be retired. Often the great horses go doing what they loved, simply because they are great. They have the last say. Would be nice to think of it that way. He will be much missed, thoughts to all connections. RiP


----------



## Twiglet (28 March 2011)

Horribly sad, was always a pleasure to watch him doing what he did best, and looking so handsome while he did it. Good that Daisy wasn't hurt, but she must be feeling awful today.


----------



## Tacita (28 March 2011)

Utterly tragic news that stops you in your tracks, such a tragic loss to Daisy and all her team at home that know Pod like a best friend and to his long standing owner. Such a devastating blow to British Eventing a legend up until his last hour, will always be remembered as a great pathfinder who tore up any cross country track making it look so achievable.  Thoughts go out to Daisy, words probably cant sum out what she must be feeling and how horrid it must be not to see his gorgeous head pop over the door at home im sure he will never be replaced. RIP Pod you had a great innings x


----------



## rebeccatodd1 (28 March 2011)

I actually cried when I read this, my favourite event horse. I was so looking forward to seeing him jumping round badminton in a few weeks. 
Can't imagine how awful Daisy feels today but as has been said before he would have gone doing what he loved and it was a quick death. 
Eventing will miss a true star......

You were much loved Pod x


----------



## Superted (28 March 2011)

so sad he was a great horse......off now to hug my own


----------



## SpruceRI (28 March 2011)

He'll be missed  (


----------



## animal (29 March 2011)

Such a class act, especially xc!  RIP Pod!


----------



## sakura (30 March 2011)

I'm still so sad about it all, he really was a star 

RIP Pod, a true legend 

my thoughts are with Daisy and all who knew him well  xxx


----------



## MissySmythe (31 March 2011)

Very touching letter in today's H&H....insightful.


----------



## team barney (2 April 2011)

Rest in peace Spring Along.


----------



## Chloe..x (2 April 2011)

Brought tears to my eyes reading the article on him this morning, was so heartbreaking to read, RIP Pod


----------

